# post your demo's



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

lets see em


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

New one









Old one


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

although I have SRAM X0 carbon cranks now with E13 LG1+ guide, SRAM X0 derailleur & shifter... a WTB Devo Carbon seat... and my Renthal bars aren't polished anymore.

otherwise it's all the same.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> although I have SRAM X0 carbon cranks now with E13 LG1+ guide, SRAM X0 derailleur & shifter... a WTB Devo Carbon seat... and my Renthal bars aren't polished anymore.
> 
> otherwise it's all the same.


Nice build, how are you liking the XO carbon cranks, and the Dee Max wheels?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

QUOTE=his dudeness;8998463]
View attachment 673392


New one

View attachment 673397


Old one[/QUOTE]

Nice builds!:thumbsup:


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

his dudeness, how much of a difference is there from your old one to your new one?


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

jakester29959 said:


> his dudeness, how much of a difference is there from your old one to your new one?


Curious about this too. Would love to hear the ride difference between the two.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

It now has a CCDB and Renthal bars on it.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Nagaredama - dorado with decals removed? If that's the case it looks a lot better in plain black like that

Ustemuf - did you buy another pair of renthals? I like the polished but I also love the regular color of them and the bragging rights you can claim when it says renthal on them haha polished leaves them unidentifyable. Did you switch from saint der and shifter to xo? If so hOw do you compare them


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

csermonet said:


> Nagaredama - dorado with decals removed? If that's the case it looks a lot better in plain black like that


Yup, the original red decals clashed way too much. I did just send the fork in for service and they applied the new 2012 black/grey decals.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

jakester29959 said:


> his dudeness, how much of a difference is there from your old one to your new one?


Old one was down to about 38 pounds with a super weenie build on it. The new is sitting just under 37 and I haven't none much aside from converting the boxxer rc to a wc and doing some other stuff. That pic was old, not using the vivid air right now but I've got a ti sprung rc4 on it.

The geo is essentially the same on the two bikes. Wheelbase, bb height, all of it is almost identical I believe. But the longer shock on the 2011 and up models gives you a bit of added small bump compliance that I thought was missing from the 2010 generation. It also gives you a tiny little more of a progressive feel towards the end of the stroke. The new bike just feels a bit more planted than the older one and a little happier in chunkier terrain. I feel like I can get the rear to squat a bit better when pushing hard into corners, so better cornering grip.

Don't get me wrong, I really really enjoyed the 2010 model. In all honesty, if I could find another in mint shape I'd probably buy it and do another money is no object build with all fox suspension. Aesthetically I think it looks a bit burlier and tough and I dig the color scheme more. Both felt fast, both were confident in the air, the new one just feels a bit more refined and dialed in than the old one. The new bike feels more like a race bike while the other bike just felt like it preferred to be rowdy instead of get to the bottom as fast as possible.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Haven't seen the new decals yet. I'd like to ride one of those as its the only thing I think I would consider replacing my 40 with. Where can I get one of those bike stands you are using?


----------



## chup29 (Nov 28, 2006)

Alright - which one of you can get his demo to look the most like sam hill's? I wanna see monster decals and everything


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Nice build, how are you liking the XO carbon cranks, and the Dee Max wheels?


the X0 cranks holding up so far.. ive bottomed out and struck some rocks really hard and they didnt explode so thats a good thing. not to mention losing about 1lb of weight from the saints to this is quite nice. my bike is 37lbs 1oz now.

deemaxes rule.. i'm really sad they dont make these silver ones anymore - they are a little bit burlier than the ultimates. by far one of the strongest wheels i've used to date - and i've gone through a lot in just two years of riding.

i'll be riding 823s or deemaxes only for the rest of my mtb life.


----------



## Mayis (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

csermonet said:


> Ustemuf - did you buy another pair of renthals? I like the polished but I also love the regular color of them and the bragging rights you can claim when it says renthal on them haha polished leaves them unidentifyable. Did you switch from saint der and shifter to xo? If so hOw do you compare them


yeah i bought another pair, the polished ones were cut to 750.. i have my new ones at 770.

after using x0 for a while, then using saint for a long time, and switching back to X0... the X0 shifting is much better. way crisper, much faster, just better shifting overall. the saint would 'clunk' into the gears.. the sram just slides on over. thats the way it feels at least.

durability wise i might have to give the nod to the saint... i put that thing through hell and its still 100% functional. i've busted sram derailleurs just by looking at them.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Ustemuf - funny cause my bike came with 780 wide bars, I rode them for a few days and cut them to 740, what I was running last year. Knowing that I was getting renthals I wanted to settle on a width I was comfortable with. Ended up missing having the 780 width, so got my renthals and kept them at 780. Can't imagine going back narrower any time soon. Think it has a lot to do with rider arm span/height though. I like my bars wide with a high rise, and even run a few spacers under my crown. 

If someone can shed some light on that bike stand nagaderama is using that would be killer!

Anyways sorry for trolling, nice looking demos everyone!


----------



## manelnunez (Aug 31, 2011)

Hahahaha, this image, it isn`t mine but it needs to be here LOL


----------



## Biffff (Nov 23, 2007)

My old Demo








My new Demo


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Those 2011-12 are sexy! I'm going to post mine just because I think the elf is trick!


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

My 2010 Demo, absolutely love it! Only thing i'd ever change would be a bolt thru rear axle.



















Luckily im managing to get a lot of riding in at uni, even when the weather is ****!


----------



## luke_ (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi!

I will put my demo as well


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Like the red accents


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

transition-rich said:


> My 2010 Demo, absolutely love it! Only thing i'd ever change would be a bolt thru rear axle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a dorm room? When I was in college and lived the dorm, we used to wash our bikes the showers. :thumbsup:


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

whatd you have to mod to put the vivid air on? did it bolt right up to the fox yoke?


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will put my demo as well





transition-rich said:


> My 2010 Demo, absolutely love it! Only thing i'd ever change would be a bolt thru rear axle.


Looks like I'm not the only who's still using a quick release at the back


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

just built it up from the box

all stock DEMO 1 gear, just replaced the avid brakes with my HOPE Tech V2
Answer protaper 780 bars
BOXXER WC W\ avalanche downhill cartridge
deity decoy pedals
race face atlas stem 
lizard skins peaty grips
Thomson seat collar
didnt have a chance to ride it yet


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> Is that a dorm room? When I was in college and lived the dorm, we used to wash our bikes the showers. :thumbsup:


Ended up going to a friends house to use their hose as my shower was full of my riding kit!


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

Nagaredama said:


> It now has a CCDB and Renthal bars on it.


That bike is SICK !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## demolitionman (Jan 1, 2012)

luke_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will put my demo as well


Another SICK bike !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Tim F. said:


> Is that a dorm room? When I was in college and lived the dorm, we used to wash our bikes the showers. :thumbsup:


Can't believe I haven't thought of this yet! Especially since I have my own bathroom. :madman:


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

*here's my Demo*

This is a picture from last week. the fork in the has been replaced with something different.


----------



## chuyjb303 (May 28, 2011)

Here is my new Bronco Bike! THX to mojo wheels for making it happen!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

transition-rich said:


> My 2010 Demo, absolutely love it! Only thing i'd ever change would be a bolt thru rear axle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you rate the bos fork?...........are they smooth and plush?


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's mine



















I love bikes


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

T-bow


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

*2004 Demo*

Its been a LONG time since I posted on this forum....rock climbing has taken the front seat. But I couldn't help but post my demo, as its one of the older models in this thread. Still shreds, but at 51 lbs its a bit of a tank...


----------

